# Eure Meinung zum Transmogrifier.



## LeWhopper (18. August 2011)

Wie? Noch kein Thread über den neuen Transmogrifier?

Was haltet ihr davon? Ihr könnt dann eure Stats auf Ausrüstung übertragen die euch vom Style besser gefällt.

Ich finds genial. Da macht das Rollenspiel gleich doppelt Spaß 

Quelle und außerdem dicke Spoiler:



Spoiler



Bist du sicher?


Spoiler



Ganz sicher?


Spoiler



Ich hab dich gewarnt 


Spoiler



MMO-Champion Link


----------



## TheGui (18. August 2011)

3 Tage alte News sind alte News... aber ich finde es gut das jetzt geklärt ist das man *WAFFEN *auch ändern Darf!

Die Frage ist, Kann man Stats von einem Schwert auf eine Axt übertragen um den WK Bonus zu kassieren?


----------



## Skydeath@Safiya (18. August 2011)

Finds auch hammer geil muss ich sagen, wie ich seit anfang Cata geträumt habe wieder mit Schattengram durch die Raids zu laufen und endlich wieder top aussehen zu dürfen mit meiner wunderschönen T10 Rüstung


----------



## TheGui (18. August 2011)

Skydeath@Safiya schrieb:


> Finds auch hammer geil muss ich sagen, wie ich seit anfang Cata geträumt habe wieder mit Schattengram durch die Raids zu laufen und endlich wieder top aussehen zu dürfen mit meiner wunderschönen T10 Rüstung



casualgram trifft es wohl eher... haste keine Waffe auf der Bank die nicht aus sieht wie ne billige Version von sich selbst?


----------



## Loony555 (18. August 2011)

Nur als kleine Info, das Aussehen von Legendaries wird sich laut Tom Chilton NICHT auf neue Gegenstände übertragen lassen. Das geht nur mit blauen, grünen und epischen Items.

Edit...
Quelle: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/2505107613


----------



## TheGui (18. August 2011)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Nur als kleine Info, das Aussehen von Legendaries wird sich laut Tom Chilton NICHT auf neue Gegenstände übertragen lassen. Das geht nur mit blauen, grünen und epischen Items.



Eigentlich Schade... so müssen legendarys weiterhin auf der bank versauern!

Jemand nen Plan wie das mit dem Rassen Waffenboni wird?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Ich finds super, wer kommt beim alten Mage t0,5 [Nichtmehr erhältlich] nicht ins schwärmen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Mage und das Set was ich mit 4.3 tragen werde![ T 0,5 + Stab der Dominanz + Tuch der Arkanbeherrschung]


----------



## Skydeath@Safiya (18. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> casualgram trifft es wohl eher... haste keine Waffe auf der Bank die nicht aus sieht wie ne billige Version von sich selbst?




http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=5197 .......
Frage beantwortet?!


----------



## Nexus.X (18. August 2011)

Skydeath@Safiya schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=5197 .......
> Frage beantwortet?!


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=62178 

PS: Das mit den Legendarys find ich nen Witz.   Dermal der Pala auf dem Bild Sulfuras schwingt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. August 2011)

Schön, dann fang ich wohl doch wieder an. Wünsch ich mir schon seit vielen Jahren.


----------



## Grimbär (18. August 2011)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=62178
> 
> PS: Das mit den Legendarys find ich nen Witz.  Dermal der Pala auf dem Bild Sulfuras schwingt.



Dir ist aber schon Bewust das diese Version von Sulfuras bei Ragnaros in FL droppt ^^. Ganz Leicht zu erkennen den das Orginal Leuchtet nicht so Hell wie die (Erloschene Hand) irgendwie komisch nich?
Ich muss mir nu mit DK Armageddon besorgen, eins der Geilsten Schwerter des Spiels, nach dem kommt nur das Brotmesser des Feldmarschalls das is fast gleich groß wie Armageddon.


----------



## Jesbi (18. August 2011)

Irgendwie hab ich immer befürchtet, dass der Tag kommen wird an dem ich es bereue alte PvE/PvP Set`s weggeschmissen zu haben und jetzt ist dieser Tag bald da.

Naja, selber Schuld.


----------



## myxemio (18. August 2011)

Ich seh es schon vor mir:

Mein Schurke mit komplett T2-Style 

Und wenn das mit den Waffen auch klappen sollte, dann läuft er ja nur noch mit Donnerzorn durch die gegend  *freu*


----------



## bkeleanor (18. August 2011)

Ich seh meinen Jäger im T2
meinen Pala im Grossmarshall set.
meinen Schami im ehemaligen Priester T5
den mage im priester t3


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2011)

Hmm, jetzt da muss ich wohl die Kochmütze, das Nudelholz und die anderen Kochstylesachen rauskramen. Vllt geh ich ja dann doch mal wieder in ne Innie


----------



## Tikume (18. August 2011)

Ich finde es zwar unnötig kompliziert (EQ2/SWG haben das mit alternativen Ausrüstungsslots besser gelöst), aber gut dass es das endlich gibt.
Bisher lief man in Wow ja entweder als Clown oder als Tierset-Klon herum, nun hat man da doch ein paar Möglichkeiten mehr.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. August 2011)

Mein Hexerlein wird matt schwarz angezogen, bekommt ne Kapuze UND Ahunes Frostsichel.

Im PvP werde ich dann /yell FASS MICH NICHT AN! brüllen oder "der sensenmann, der sensenmann, der hat ne coole sense an (fideralala)" singen.


----------



## Cassiopheia (18. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, Kann man Stats von einem Schwert auf eine Axt übertragen um den WK Bonus zu kassieren?





TheGui schrieb:


> Jemand nen Plan wie das mit dem Rassen Waffenboni wird?



Hast du wohl überlesen  "and you can't make a one-handed axe look like a two-handed axe, or transform a sword's appearance into that of a mace. Guns, bows, and crossbows will be the exception to this rule." 

Die Rassen(waffen)boni gibts also nur wenn die originale Waffe der Waffenart entspricht.. wobei die veränderte dann ja eh die gleiche Waffenart sein muss 



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das Nudelholz



gibts das noch? zumindest der style des 85er wurd ja verändert =/


----------



## Kyrador (18. August 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich seh meinen Jäger im T2
> meinen Pala im Grossmarshall set.
> meinen Schami im ehemaligen Priester T5
> den mage im priester t3



1) Geht
2) Geht
3) Geht nicht
4) Geht nicht

Zitat aus den News:
"Allerdings soll diese Funktionalität auf Rüstungen der gleichen Rüstungsklasse beschränkt bleiben. Auch klassenspezifische Sets werden nur von den entsprechenden Klassen "übergezogen" werden können."


----------



## WotanGOP (18. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> casualgram trifft es wohl eher...


Sind sie nicht süß, diese Progamer... 



TheGui schrieb:


> Jemand nen Plan wie das mit dem Rassen Waffenboni wird?


Und die Einzahl von Bonus ist immer noch Bonus. 



Insofern diese Neuerung keine großen Probleme mitbringt, was bei neuen Features ja durchaus vorkommt, finde ich sie gut. Ein bissel mehr Vielfalt ist toll. Ich werde dann den Paladin T2-Style dauerhaft tragen. Es gab einfach kein besseres Set für uns bisher. Jetzt ist nur die Frage, welche Waffe und welches Schild paßt dazu am besten. Die größte Stimmgabel der Welt (Donnerzorn) geht ja leider nicht...


----------



## Cassiopheia (18. August 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Jetzt ist nur die Frage, welche Waffe und welches Schild paßt dazu am besten.


Bei ner Einhandwaffe isses ne gute Frage... als Zweihandwaffe find ich dazu Drakonischer Schlägel am besten ^.^ (doof nur dass ich netmal nen Retspecc mitm Pally hab *g*)

PS Das Pally T2 war so dermaßen beliebt.. dass bestimmt 70-80% aller Palas damit rumlaufen werden.. Soviel dann zur Vielfalt xD


----------



## Kyrador (18. August 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> [...] Ein bissel mehr Vielfalt ist toll. Ich werde dann den Paladin T2-Style dauerhaft tragen. [...]



Ich finde die zwei Sätze - vor allem in ihrer Kombination - einfach herrlich  du freust dich über mehr Vielfalt und gleichzeitig willst du nur noch dasselbe Erscheinungsbild haben? Passt irgendwie nicht


----------



## Ragipopagi (18. August 2011)

Grüße,
ich hätt eda mal ne Frage die mir ja evtl jemand beantworten kann:

kann ich als Pala mir den neuen Style kombinieren oder nur komplette sets umstylen?
zB:  T2 helm, t3 schultern, vom untotenschlachtset lv 60 die brust (ausm 1. nax event), die S4 hände, dazu die bratpfanne in mainhand, wappen von lordaeron als schild, und ne grüne stufe 40 plattenhose ausm kloster??? so als beispiel...


----------



## Cassiopheia (18. August 2011)

So wie ich es verstanden hab, kann man jedes Teil einzeln umwandeln. Man muss ja nicht nur Set(teile) nehmen. Sondern allgemein grüne/blaue/lilane Items.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2011)

schön wäre auch ein paar heisse Blutelfinen in den innies zu sehen.

Ich sammle also:

Black Mageweave Vest (36)
Black Mageweave Leggings (36)
Black Mageweave Gloves (38) 
Black Mageweave Shoulders(41)
Black Mageweave Headband (41)
Black Mageweave Boots (41)



P.S.

Mal ne Noob Frage. Gibt es eine Seite oder ein Add-on oder ähnliches welches mir die deutsche Bezeichnung für die englischen Itemnamen ausspuckt?
Thx in advance


Edit:

Super hat gefunzt, es ist also das schwarze Magiestoff-set, hurra  (übersetzt wäre es ja eher das schwarze Magiergewebeset .) )


----------



## Ragipopagi (18. August 2011)

hmmm, schade das die "fische" die man in die hand nehmen kann keine stats haben (was ja vorraussetzung ist zum umstylen)... das bild wär zu geil,... im BG vom 2 fisch schwingenden schurken erschlagen wurden....


----------



## Cassiopheia (18. August 2011)

@Ohrensammler

2 Möglichkeiten: Bei Buffed in der Datenbank die engl. Begriffe suchen.. dann hast du es auf deutsch (ja die engl sind gespeichert und die suche damit funzt). Oder zweitens bei Wowhead die engl reinhauen und oben im Drop-Down auf Deutsch umstellen.



Ragipopagi schrieb:


> hmmm, schade das die "fische" die man in die hand nehmen kann keine stats haben (was ja vorraussetzung ist zum umstylen)



Dunkler Hering Bitteschön


----------



## Ragipopagi (18. August 2011)

@ohrensammler

in der buffed datenbanksuche kann man die englische bezeichnung eingeben und er sucht dir dann die deutsche übersetzung dann als gegenstand...<BR>hoffe das hilft

Edit: war einer schneller


----------



## Kyrador (18. August 2011)

Ragipopagi schrieb:


> hmmm, schade das die "fische" die man in die hand nehmen kann keine stats haben (was ja vorraussetzung ist zum umstylen)... das bild wär zu geil,... im BG vom 2 fisch schwingenden schurken erschlagen wurden....



Geht ohnehin nicht, die Blauen haben schon geschrieben, dass man die PvP-Areale (BG, Arena) nur mit ungeschminkten Klamotten betreten kann.


----------



## Ragipopagi (18. August 2011)

Dunkler Hering Bitteschön 
[/quote]


ach ich werd nichmehr, der fisch gilt als dolch, wenn das nicht beabsichtigt war )


----------



## Aun (18. August 2011)

ihr dürft bei dem ganzen hype darum nicht vergessen, dass ihr nur items umwandeln könnt von denen ihr auch die teile BESITZT. 
"and you might have to own the armor before you can use it to swap the appearance of your existing armor".
der traum eines jeden schurken im blutfang rumzurennen wird damit erstmal stark gebremst, das gilt auch für alle anderen klassen.

my2cents


----------



## Anemsis (18. August 2011)

@Wotan

Ich werde mir den T2-Pala-Style auch gönnen. Schade nur, dass ich mein altes T2 damals weggeschmissen habe.

Dazu kommt mein absolutes Lieblingsschild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Waffe bin ich noch total unsicher.


----------



## Saure_Gurke (18. August 2011)

Kann mir wer sagen, welches Schwert das hie rist ??

http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/9781/illumoonati.jpg


----------



## Fakt (18. August 2011)

Hat grad eben wer n Tipp, wo man sich die alten (aber noch erhältlichen) Sets komplett anschauen kann? Hier auf buffed gehen die items ja nur einzeln...


----------



## Hubautz (18. August 2011)

http://www.wowwiki.c...e_Fallen_Seraph

Ich muss dann wohl den Schurken reaktivieren - das hat nun wirklich nicht jeder


----------



## Saure_Gurke (18. August 2011)

Fakt schrieb:


> Hat grad eben wer n Tipp, wo man sich die alten (aber noch erhältlichen) Sets komplett anschauen kann? Hier auf buffed gehen die items ja nur einzeln...



Google.... Bilder


----------



## Fakt (18. August 2011)

Saure_Gurke schrieb:


> Google.... Bilder



Schon klar... 
Aber das ist - sagen wir mal - subotpimal... 

Edit: Hat sich erledigt... Danke


----------



## Cassiopheia (18. August 2011)

Saure_Gurke schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen, welches Schwert das hie rist ??
> 
> http://img524.images...illumoonati.jpg



Edge of Agony, Trial of the Crusader 10er, Twin Val'kyr


----------



## TheGui (18. August 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Hast du wohl überlesen  "and you can't make a one-handed axe look like a two-handed axe, or transform a sword's appearance into that of a mace. Guns, bows, and crossbows will be the exception to this rule."
> 
> Die Rassen(waffen)boni gibts also nur wenn die originale Waffe der Waffenart entspricht.. wobei die veränderte dann ja eh die gleiche Waffenart sein muss



Ist ja Murks, da es* Range Waffen* Boni gibt und nen Troll so aus einem Gewehr nen Bogen machen könnte?

Dazu könnte Blizzard einfach den Style ändern lassen, aber die Waffenart trotzdem beibehalten! So gehen einem ne menge guter Styles durch die Lappen!


----------



## Cassiopheia (18. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Dazu könnte Blizzard einfach den Style ändern lassen, aber die Waffenart trotzdem beibehalten!


 Ist doch so.. >nur< der Style wird geändert (+die Soundanimation, was meiner Meinung (also nur Spekulation!!) nach der Grund für die Ausnahme bei Schusswaffen ist)..Bei anderer Waffen muss halt auch der Waffentyp gleich sein.


----------



## Fremder123 (18. August 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Jetzt ist nur die Frage, welche Waffe und welches Schild paßt dazu am besten. Die größte Stimmgabel der Welt (Donnerzorn) geht ja leider nicht...


Empfehlungen für Schilde:

Königswappen von Lordaeron - wunderschöner Style und mein Favorit, zudem aus HdZ 4 und somit auch für jeden 85er recht einfach zu erreichen

Bollwerk von Azzinoth - sicherlich DER Klassiker und Favorit von vielen... aber hier liegt auch der Nachteil, da es sicher der eine oder andere tragen wird und es muss halt bei Illidan droppen

Wand des Terrors - toller Style, aber heute sicher schwer zu erreichen, denn man muss erstmal Leute finden die dafür teils mehrfach zu Kel 25 mitgehen

Gletscherwand aus Eiskrone - selbes Problem wie bei der Wand, denn für Lanathel 25 brauchts sicher auch heute noch 15 Leute (wenn nicht mehr) und die muss man erstmal finden


----------



## Xiin (18. August 2011)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32369 ist imo eine sehr schöne einhandwaffe
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34011 ist eines der Schilde die ich meinen Chars holen werde (trashdrop in BT)
Wer glaubt für coole waffen muss man raiden hat sich getäuscht: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34616  http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34794  http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34609  http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28222 (werde ich meinem char auf jedenfall farmen, sieht einfach nur gut aus und hat fast niemand


----------



## Velynn (18. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Mein Hexerlein wird matt schwarz angezogen, bekommt ne Kapuze UND Ahunes Frostsichel.



Endlich mal eine Idee die mir auch gefällt.

Alte T-Sets find ich jetzt nicht so spannend, zumal ich meine bisher immer gelöscht habe.


----------



## Russelkurt (18. August 2011)

mein krieger hat noch 2 sets, auf der bank, aus denen ich auswählen kann, dazu noch das ein oder andere styleitem (platte natürlich). dann fehlen nur noch ein paar coole waffen und fettisch ist mein krieger. bei meinem hexer muss ich länger überlegen, werd mir aber wahrscheinlich die t10 holen, die fand ich megastylisch für hexer. besser als den heutigen quatsch.


----------



## Youmaycry (18. August 2011)

also ich bin der meinung beim warri gibt es nicht viel zu diskutieren    t6 und als tank gibt es nur einen schild ... bollwerk ... is klar.waffe muss natürlich einigermaßen stimmig sein, daher tendiere ich bisher auch zu http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34609


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> @Ohrensammler
> 
> 2 Möglichkeiten: Bei Buffed in der Datenbank die engl. Begriffe suchen.. dann hast du es auf deutsch (ja die engl sind gespeichert und die suche damit funzt). Oder zweitens bei Wowhead die engl reinhauen und oben im Drop-Down auf Deutsch umstellen.



Vielen Dank!!

(auch an Ragipopagi)

* 
*


----------



## Fremder123 (18. August 2011)

Ein Glück hab ich noch den Hammer der Naaru auf der Bank, da wird ein eventueller Streitkolben mit verziert.  Das Ding sieht einfach unvergleichlich aus (würde zwar wie im BC-Intro eher zu nem Draenei als nem Zwerg passen aber macht ja nix^^).


----------



## White_Sky (18. August 2011)

Ich hoffe doch mal sehr, dass es als Jäger z.B. noch für Leder UND Kette gilt, genauso wie beim Paladin/Krieger Kette (für z.B. das Scharlachrote Set) und Platte.


----------



## Youmaycry (18. August 2011)

das müsste eigentlich klappen sowie ich das verstanden habe


----------



## Fremder123 (18. August 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch mal sehr, dass es als Jäger z.B. noch für Leder UND Kette gilt, genauso wie beim Paladin/Krieger Kette (für z.B. das Scharlachrote Set) und Platte.


Da Leder Leder und Kette Kette bleibt sicher nicht... es stellt sich ja lediglich das Account-Level-Zeug ab Stufe 40 um, die Instanz-Dropps bleiben ja wie sie sind. Und da man artfremde Rüstungsteile nicht umwandeln kann (also Lederstyle auf Kette z.B.) sollte Dein Wunsch eben dies bleiben.


----------



## Youmaycry (18. August 2011)

oh stimmt. aber gibt ja genügend alternativen   da wird sich was schönes finden


----------



## Alterac123 (18. August 2011)

Krieger s9 outfit


----------



## HolyTauren (18. August 2011)

Mein Priester wird im Pinken T2 rumlaufen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Schurke ist das toll:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die nächste frage ist wie das mit dem ACC-Zeug läuft.


----------



## Fremder123 (18. August 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Krieger s9 outfit


Du bist sicher dass Du nicht verschrieben hast? oO S9-Outfit hast Du doch jetzt noch mit den 371ern (die ja so aussehen wie das ehemals blaue 351). Zudem find ich persönlich das Set langweilig ohne Ende. S8 hingegen würd ich mitgehen, so bedrohlich und brutal sah der Krieger nie wieder aus, speziell als männlicher Taure.


----------



## Youmaycry (18. August 2011)

das acc. zeug wird nicht klappen soweit ich das gelesen habe, weil nur grün, blau, lila geht. und darunter fällt account zeug definitiv nicht.


----------



## Taiklos (18. August 2011)

Wo gibts die andersfarbigen t2 sets?
Von Rüstungen einfärben war nie die rede sondern davon das Aussehen der angelegten Rüstung mit bestehenden Rüstungsmodellen zu ersetzen oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Rolandos (18. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Wie? Noch kein Thread über den neuen Transmogrifier?
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon? Ihr könnt dann eure Stats auf Ausrüstung übertragen die euch vom Style besser gefällt.
> 
> Ich finds genial. Da macht das Rollenspiel gleich doppelt Spaß



Toll, und wozu braucht man das, ah ja richtig, nee doch nicht, ah ich habs, nee falsch.

Das die bunten Kleckse auf den Bildschirm eh alle irgendwie kackbund und hässlich sind, ist es mir völlig Banane, ob man Transmogrifierern kann oder nicht. Zumal ich alles sofort lösche oder verkloppe, wenn die Ausrüstung nicht mehr ausreicht und durch bessere ersetzt sind. Den Platz kann man besser nutzen. Für den Quark sollten sie vielleicht eine neue ini erstellen.


----------



## Taiklos (18. August 2011)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Für den Quark sollten sie vielleicht eine neue ini erstellen.




Es kommt zusätzlich u.a. 1 raid und 3 neue instanzen ..


----------



## Anemsis (18. August 2011)

Er will halt noch eine weitere. Na toll, eine weitere neue Ini, wow. Das ist aber auch so viel besser als mal ein wirklich neues Feature.


----------



## Astherian (18. August 2011)

hab hier mal mal den link von wowwiki.com wo es die andersfarbigen t2-sets etc. gibt, es sind halt keine rüstungssets sondern blaue gegenstände, hauptsächlich aus den bc inis, zusammen ergeben sie dann aber z.b. t2 nur halt in ner anderen farb-kombination. 

http://www.wowwiki.com/Set_look_alikes#Lightforge_Armor


----------



## Fremder123 (18. August 2011)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Toll, und wozu braucht man das, ah ja richtig, nee doch nicht, ah ich habs, nee falsch.
> 
> Das die bunten Kleckse auf den Bildschirm eh alle irgendwie kackbund und hässlich sind, ist es mir völlig Banane, ob man Transmogrifierern kann oder nicht. Zumal ich alles sofort lösche oder verkloppe, wenn die Ausrüstung nicht mehr ausreicht und durch bessere ersetzt sind. Den Platz kann man besser nutzen. Für den Quark sollten sie vielleicht eine neue ini erstellen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (18. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ich finds genial. Da macht das Rollenspiel gleich doppelt Spaß


Geanu so sieht's aus, wenn man auch sagen muß, das wir viel zu lange drauf warten mußten.


----------



## Technocrat (18. August 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hmm, jetzt da muss ich wohl die Kochmütze, das Nudelholz und die anderen Kochstylesachen rauskramen. Vllt geh ich ja dann doch mal wieder in ne Innie



Wenn man bedenkt, was Steven Segal als Koch in "Alarmstufe Rot" angerichtet hat ist das eine gute Idee


----------



## Nuhramon (18. August 2011)

Hunter im S2 Set!

 FUCK YEAH!


----------



## TheGui (18. August 2011)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Toll, und wozu braucht man das, ah ja richtig, nee doch nicht, ah ich habs, nee falsch.
> 
> Das die bunten Kleckse auf den Bildschirm eh alle irgendwie kackbund und hässlich sind, ist es mir völlig Banane, ob man Transmogrifierern kann oder nicht. Zumal ich alles sofort lösche oder verkloppe, wenn die Ausrüstung nicht mehr ausreicht und durch bessere ersetzt sind. Den Platz kann man besser nutzen. Für den Quark sollten sie vielleicht eine neue ini erstellen.



Kommt nen Emo auf nen Geburtstag und fängt an zu heulen wie mies und sinnlos das leben doch ist...


----------



## Fremder123 (18. August 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, was Steven Segal als Koch in "Alarmstufe Rot" angerichtet hat ist das eine gute Idee





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh ja, was für ein Film! *schmelz* Seit dem 2. Teil heißt der gute Steven bei mir nur noch Onkel Casey!


----------



## Theopa (18. August 2011)

Ich seh das ganze etwas kritisch.
Zum einen ist es für RP-Fans sicher genaiel, außerdem könnte man sich in ein extrem "trashiges" Outfit mit Top-Stats werfen, auch nett^^

Aber die sogenannte "individualität" wird am Ende leider wieder verloren gehen. Ich meine: Wie lange wird es dauern bis ca. 90% aller Schurken und 50% aller Furys mit den Warglaives rumlaufen? Wann wird man ausschließlich noch T5 Hexer sehen (zugegeben, das Set ist genial) und T6 Priester?

Es wird wohl bald sehr langweilig aussehen in der World of Warcraft


----------



## Kyrador (18. August 2011)

Theopa schrieb:


> Wie lange wird es dauern bis ca. 90% aller Schurken und 50% aller Furys mit den Warglaives rumlaufen?



Vermutlich unendlich, weil man den Style einer legendären Waffe nicht auf ein anderes Item übertragen können wird. News lesen ftw.



Theopa schrieb:


> Wann wird man ausschließlich noch T5 Hexer sehen (zugegeben, das Set ist genial) und T6 Priester?



Wenn es der Mehrheit der Spieler gefällt, ist es nunmal so. Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack. Ich finde z.B. beim Priester T7 viel schicker.



Theopa schrieb:


> Es wird wohl bald sehr langweilig aussehen in der World of Warcraft



Wieso bald? Tut es das nicht jetzt schon?


----------



## HolyTauren (18. August 2011)

Theopa schrieb:


> Ich seh das ganze etwas kritisch.
> Zum einen ist es für RP-Fans sicher genaiel, außerdem könnte man sich in ein extrem "trashiges" Outfit mit Top-Stats werfen, auch nett^^
> 
> Aber die sogenannte "individualität" wird am Ende leider wieder verloren gehen. Ich meine: Wie lange wird es dauern bis ca. 90% aller Schurken und 50% aller Furys mit den Warglaives rumlaufen? Wann wird man ausschließlich noch T5 Hexer sehen (zugegeben, das Set ist genial) und T6 Priester?
> ...



Warglaives? Hast du gelesen das Legendarys nicht übernommen werden können? Ausserdem sieht es doch jetzt nicht anders aus: Alle im Za/Zg und T11 mit ein wenig T12 dazwischen. Es wird immer noch mehr unterschiede geben als jetzt, weil viele Leute eben nicht nur T-Sets nutzen wollen sondern was eigenes entwerfen wollen.


----------



## Cassiopheia (18. August 2011)

Auch wenn ich mein Priester T6 liebe.. es wird wohl das T5 werden  Das hab ich zu BC schon viel zu kurz getragen...^^ Und ich liebe diese Flügelchen <:


----------



## Rottenapple (18. August 2011)

Yeah und ich hab alle epischen Sachen gelöscht bei meinem Mainchar auf der Bank na danke Blizzard.


----------



## Youmaycry (18. August 2011)

habe ich leider auch vor wenigen monaten bis auf wenige ausnahmen.naja , dürft ja nicht so kompliziert werden als 85 er durch den alten content zu flitzen mit n paar männeckes


----------



## LeWhopper (18. August 2011)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> Warglaives? Hast du gelesen das Legendarys nicht übernommen werden können? Ausserdem sieht es doch jetzt nicht anders aus: Alle im Za/Zg und T11 mit ein wenig T12 dazwischen. Es wird immer noch mehr unterschiede geben als jetzt, weil viele Leute eben nicht nur T-Sets nutzen wollen sondern was eigenes entwerfen wollen.



Genau. Auf ins Startgebiet und die lvl 1 Klamotten kaufen. Fu** Yeah.


----------



## Eyora (18. August 2011)

Ich freue mich darauf, endlich kann man seinen Charakter hübsch anziehen. Aber das rote schwert behalte ich (Arena-Quest Belohnung), auch wenn es ein wenig Bonbonhaft aussieht. 

Weiß einer von euch ob man das Todesritter Anfangsset irgendwie wiederbekommen kann? Das finde ich vom Aussehen sehr schön, aber neu anfangen möchte ich deswegen nicht. Naja ich rede mal mit dem Schmied meines Vertrauens.
Vor einiger Zeit gab es mal einen Bericht über die schönsten Rüstungs-Sets (etwas länger her)da wurd glaube ich auch ein Programm genannt, mitdem man sich diese ansehen konnte ohne Sie vorher zu erspielen, also einen reinen Betrachter, kennt jemand von euch dieses Programm, das wäre wirklich hilfreich beim zusammenstellen einer gescheiten Kombination.


----------



## Theopa (18. August 2011)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> Warglaives? Hast du gelesen das Legendarys nicht übernommen werden können? Ausserdem sieht es doch jetzt nicht anders aus: Alle im Za/Zg und T11 mit ein wenig T12 dazwischen. Es wird immer noch mehr unterschiede geben als jetzt, weil viele Leute eben nicht nur T-Sets nutzen wollen sondern was eigenes entwerfen wollen.



Muss ich wohl überlesen haben, find ich gut^^

Naja, atm sehen auch einige gleich aus, aber das unterliegt ständigen Änderungen. Vor einem Jahr war T9/T10 der vorherrschende "Style", anfang Cata dann das Nonhero/Hero Equip, gefolgt von den ersten T11 Teilen. Jetzt geht es immer mehr Richtung T12. 
Doch mit der Änderung werden viele eben einfach "stehen bleiben". Die neuen Sets gefallen eben vielen nicht, so werden diese bei einem bestimmten Set bleiben. Und da vor allem die "Veteranen" auch aus nostalgischen Gründen T1-6 bevorzugen (und diese inzwischen kinderleicht zu erfarmen sind) wird man diese wohl sehr oft sehen.

Natürlich wird es auch viele geniale Ideen geben, so könnte man z.B. einen Warri (Imperiales Set?) equipen wie eine Wache von SW. Oder eben einen Highend-Raid gefüllt mit Spielern im Lvl-1 Look^^


----------



## Cassiopheia (18. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Genau. Auf ins Startgebiet und die lvl 1 Klamotten kaufen. Fu** Yeah.



Es gehen nur Items die Stats aufweisen.

"In general, only items that have stats can be used in the transmogrification process."


----------



## BobaBasti (18. August 2011)

Mh mich würde interessieren ob man Noob-Klamotten auf die jetzigen basteln kann...
Denn ich erfarme mir gerade das Look-Alike-T2 vom Pala für meinen Dk, ist ne Plattenrüsung also sollte das gehen oder?


----------



## Youmaycry (18. August 2011)

kurz und knapp : jo


----------



## Anemsis (18. August 2011)

Ja, das geht, sieht nur total beknackt aus.


----------



## Heynrich (18. August 2011)

Oh yea lange lebe Pala T2 ! Best Set ever!


----------



## TheGui (18. August 2011)

Die Hasen Ohren haben 2 Rüstung, zählt das als Stat? ; )


----------



## Bramda (18. August 2011)

Ich hab mein paladin set schon zusammen ok set ist es nicht. Weil ich denk mir ja t2 is geil t6 genau so und es gibt viele mehr aber wie endet es?

Alle paladine rennen in T2 und T6 rum das ist sicher schön doch ich will ja anders aussehn denn wenn ich einheitsbrei will kann es bleiben wie jetzt. ^^
Darum hab ich mir ein eigenes set zusammen gestellt aus einigen teilen aus raids inis und die schultern vom pala lvl 60 pvp set. (mit die schönsten schultern für pala meiner meinung nach ^^)
Als waffe nehm ich auch den pvp zweihand hammer lvl 60 oder den 1hand hammer ppv lvl 60 und das wappen von lorderon aus hdz4.

Als DK schau ich noch aber ich denk auf jeden fall die lvl 80 pvp 1 hand äxte die hat ich damals auch mit ihm die gefallen mir einfach. 
und vieleicht t7 (wars doch das erste t set aus wotlk) das war auch recht nice. 

aber ich bin sehr zuversichtilich das es recht interesante vielseitige versionen von spielern gibt den es denken bestimmt viele wie ich ^-^.


----------



## macro (18. August 2011)

Finds Transmogrifier urstgeil.

Mein Priest bekommt T5, Hexe T6 oder 7^^

Nur mein DK weiß ich noch nich genau^^

btw. es gab zu BC auch einige schöne visuelle Dungeonsets ohne irgendwelche Boni drauf, das wär auch noch ne klasse Alternative. Lediglich kann es etwas dauern die zusammen zu bekommen, weil sie alle verstreut in sämtlichen Dungeons droppen.


----------



## Figetftw! (18. August 2011)

DKs haben 6 sets weniger 

egal das grüne look alike warri t5 wird nun gefarmt


----------



## Xiin (18. August 2011)

Zum glück hab ich noch die Schultern und den Helm aus dem alten ZA - sieht aus wie aus dem neuen nur in Braun statt lila.


----------



## Bramda (18. August 2011)

Ich könnt mir so in meinen hintern beissen das ich die runen waffe aus dem dk start gebiet weg geschmissen hab wegen platz mangel das is halt die dk waffe schlecht hin. Auch das set wär toll vieleicht gibts ja ne möglichkeit das blizz die kaufbar in der festung machen. das wird aber die zeit zeigen ^^.


----------



## Cassiopheia (18. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Die Hasen Ohren haben 2 Rüstung, zählt das als Stat? ; )



Rüssi hat eigentlich fast alles.. ich denk also nein


----------



## TheGui (18. August 2011)

Bramda schrieb:


> Ich könnt mir so in meinen hintern beissen das ich die runen waffe aus dem dk start gebiet weg geschmissen hab wegen platz mangel das is halt die dk waffe schlecht hin. Auch das set wär toll vieleicht gibts ja ne möglichkeit das blizz die kaufbar in der festung machen. das wird aber die zeit zeigen ^^.



DU kannst verloren gegangene Quest Items widerherstellen lassen.

ich hab seinerzeit die Angel aus dem Hinterland verkauft/kaputt gemacht, aber nen GM hat sie mir wiederhergestellt!

Somit hast du eventuell ne chance auf deine Axt!

ABER: Warte nicht mit dem Ticket... sobald der patch live geht werden die GMs mit Item Restorationsanfragen überschwemmt!


----------



## Blackout1091 (18. August 2011)

Frage : Geht das auch mit S- Sets ?
Also zb S6 anstatt jez T6 oder so ;D


----------



## Bramda (18. August 2011)

Ich bin leider des englischen nich so mächtig.
Hat schon jemand was gelesen ob es wichtig ist was für statts drauf sind ? also ob int oder str? wär schade wenn man int sachen nur in int sachen machen könnt.


----------



## Cassiopheia (18. August 2011)

Das mit den GMs hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.. die tun mir jetzt schon leid  Ich ärger mich nur um die Eventkleidung vom Wrath Startevent.. aber naja ist halt so  Ich find auch andere schöne Sachen und einiges liegt auch noch auf der Bank rum <:


----------



## Plaigor (18. August 2011)

Kurze frage zum transmogrifikahieren 

nehmen wir mal an ich habe jetzt 2 stunden atlosloot sowie diverse datenbanken durchforstet dann bleiben einige fragen offen

wie siehts mit einzigartigen waffen aus kann man den style einzigartiger waffen 2 mal kopieren also auf main und schildhand???

da meine nächste frage wie siehts mit den waffenhand schildhand begrenzungen aus???


----------



## Theopa (18. August 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Frage : Geht das auch mit S- Sets ?
> Also zb S6 anstatt jez T6 oder so ;D



Klar, allerdings gibt es nur noch S4-S10 zu kaufen. Hmm, dann müsste ich meinen Hunter dauerhaft in S3 kleiden, viel seltener als T6 jetzt 

Edit: Genauer gesagt sollte es (bitte korrigiert mich) noch S4, S7 und S10 geben, sowie S9 Waffen.


----------



## Nexus.X (18. August 2011)

Grimbär schrieb:


> *Dir ist aber schon Bewust das diese Version von Sulfuras bei Ragnaros in FL droppt* ^^. Ganz Leicht zu erkennen den das Orginal Leuchtet nicht so Hell wie die (Erloschene Hand) irgendwie komisch nich?
> Ich muss mir nu mit DK Armageddon besorgen, eins der Geilsten Schwerter des Spiels, nach dem kommt nur das Brotmesser des Feldmarschalls das is fast gleich groß wie Armageddon.


Nein tut sie nicht, ganz einfach daran zu erkennen, dass das Sulfuras Remake mal von deutlichen besseren Texturen abgesehn, auch kleine Zacken an den großen Stacheln hat, das Original jedoch nicht. Ganz zu schweigen von der Tatsache, dass es kein Sinn machen würde eine 85er Waffe in ein Bild zu setzen wo alle mit Classickleidung oder ähnlichem rumstehn.
Ergo find ich es irgendwie anmaßend einem damit den Mund wässrig zu machen und dann die Legendarys zu sperren.



Cassiopheia schrieb:


> gibts das noch? zumindest der style des 85er wurd ja verändert =/


Soweit ichs in Erinnerung habe ist die Nonhero Version unverändert. Nur die Hero Version ist jetzt ein Schnitzelklopfer für Barbaren.  



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wand des Terrors - toller Style, aber heute sicher schwer zu erreichen, denn man muss erstmal Leute finden die dafür teils mehrfach zu Kel 25 mitgehen
> 
> Gletscherwand aus Eiskrone - selbes Problem wie bei der Wand, denn für Lanathel 25 brauchts sicher auch heute noch 15 Leute (wenn nicht mehr) und die muss man erstmal finden


Denke mal Kel'thuzad wird weniger ein Problem, da man ja nurnoch Saphi vorher umlegen muss, nicht mehr alle Flügel und es auch einige andere schicke Dinge dort gibt, wofür die Leute bestimmt mitkommen. Beispielsweise das Casterschwert was ich z.B. sehr nice finde.
Oder die Tankaxt, die ich samt Bollwerk und T6 vielleicht für meinen Kriegertank hole. (Ja, ich spring auf den T6-Zug auf  )



Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Es gehen nur Items die Stats aufweisen.
> 
> "In general, only items that have stats can be used in the transmogrification process."





TheGui schrieb:


> Die Hasen Ohren haben 2 Rüstung, zählt das als Stat? ; )


Würde mal sagen, ja ... da es auch Items gibt, die "wirklich Stat-frei" sind, dürfte es dort schon nen Unterschied geben und dementsprechend nutzbar sein.



Plaigor schrieb:


> Kurze frage zum transmogrifikahieren
> 
> nehmen wir mal an ich habe jetzt 2 stunden atlosloot sowie diverse datenbanken durchforstet dann bleiben einige fragen offen
> 
> wie siehts mit einzigartigen waffen aus kann man den style einzigartiger waffen 2 mal kopieren also auf main und schildhand???


Da man nur das Aussehen übernimmt und die Waffe 1:1 das selbe bleibt, was die Werte angeht ... denk ich mal, dass man auch Skins einzigartiger Waffen 2x nehmen kann. 
Offizielles Statement dazu hab ich nicht, wäre aber logisch.


----------



## BigBangKin (18. August 2011)

Genial das man endlich das machen kann... muss mir nurnoch das t2 fertig farmwn =D


----------



## Theopa (19. August 2011)

Mal sehen ob es auch nur einen einzigen Pala gibt der sich T5-Style holt.

-----> Gogo Power Rangers!


----------



## icepeach (19. August 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich bis auf t6 meines druiden die anderen T-teile auch nur in erwägung ziehen würde diese zu tragen.
Auch wenn einige sets zum druiden gepasst haben, hübsch fand ich sie bei weitem nicht  
Braun, grün, äste, geweihe alles nicht mein ding


----------



## bkeleanor (19. August 2011)

ehrlich gesagt ist es mir scheiss egal wieviele leute mit dem selben set rumrennen wie ich. in teils situationen ist es sogar hilfreich...z.B. pvp da weiss man ...ah ja der hat schon full gladi da muss ich mich also anstrengen.

aus einigen kommentar lässt sich vermuten, dass man nur das aussehen eines gegenstandes zu einem gegenstand änderen kann den man bereits hat.

also man kann nur T2 look haben wenn man das alte T2 hat....stimmt das?
ich hab das im bluepost nicht so gelesen.


----------



## Youmaycry (19. August 2011)

ganz genauso ist es. man muss das item besitzen, von welchem die optik übertragen werden soll.es ging gestern schon los aufm server mit den ersten farmrun gruppen


----------



## Derulu (19. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> 3 Tage alte News sind alte News... aber ich finde es gut das jetzt geklärt ist das man *WAFFEN *auch ändern Darf!
> 
> Die Frage ist, Kann man Stats von einem Schwert auf eine Axt übertragen um den WK Bonus zu kassieren?



Da du nicht die Stats des Einen auf das Andere sondern das Aussehen des Anderen auf das Eine kopierst. (Du nimmst in deinem Beispiel nicht die Stats des Schwerts und überträgst sie auf die Axt, sondern du verpasst deinem Schwert nur das Aussehen der Axt, was übrigens auch nur auf die Waffengattung beschränkt bleibt und deshalb gar nicht möglich ist)


----------



## Suicique (19. August 2011)

Also ich find das neue Feature echt super! Wurde auch langsam mal Zeit, dass sowas kommt! Aber trotzdem kann ich die Regelung für die legendaries nicht nachvollziehen! Gerade diese Waffen sehen meist am besten aus und müssen nun trotzdem weiter auf der Bank vor sich hingammeln. Das hätte man meiner Meinung nach besser machen können!


----------



## Manaori (19. August 2011)

Mh... ist das eigentlich "accountgebunden" , also du kannst das AUssehen eines Gegenstand benutzen den du irgendwo auf dem Account hast, oder Charaktergebunden? Ersteres wäre natürlich toll, zweiteres aber irgendwie logischer


----------



## Derulu (19. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Mh... ist das eigentlich "accountgebunden" , also du kannst das AUssehen eines Gegenstand benutzen den du irgendwo auf dem Account hast, oder Charaktergebunden? Ersteres wäre natürlich toll, zweiteres aber irgendwie logischer



Bisher, so wie es erklärt wurde, Charaktergebunden (und wie du bereits sagst logischer, sind doch die zB. die T-Sets und damit ihr Skin klassengebunden)


----------



## OH_Toni (19. August 2011)

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass man das Item schon mit dem jeweiligen Char haben muss.

Aber, andere Frage:
Vielleicht urde sie schon en mal gestellt aber ich habe keine Lust den ganzen tread zu lesen, also stell ich sie eben noch mal ^^

Kann man auch graue Items als Vorlage nehmen? Die haben ja keine Stats außer RÜstung, doch würde ich meinen Priester gerne mal in Lumpen und Besen durch FL raiden sehen ^^

Das wäre so coooooooooooooooooooooooool. Voll der FL Hausmeister Style

P.S. gibt es so etwas wie einen Modellviewer? Wo man auch massig Auswahl an Items hat und wie diese dann Aussehen? Das wäre ja in solchen Zeiten sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Suicique (19. August 2011)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> P.S. gibt es so etwas wie einen Modellviewer? Wo man auch massig Auswahl an Items hat und wie diese dann Aussehen? Das wäre ja in solchen Zeiten sehr hilfreich.



Klar gib einfach bei google wow modelviewer ein und lad ihn runter. Da sind egtl alle items drinnen zum anschauen.


----------



## Super PePe (19. August 2011)

kann man http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30856 auf http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=71514 legen?
oder geht nur set auf set und nonset auf nonset? (das ist nicht so der Bringer)


----------



## Valiel (19. August 2011)

Ich finds scheiße das man den Gegenstand haben muss um seinen aktuellen zu verändern. Ich fände eine ingame Datenbank mit allen Items besser, aus denen man dann auswählen kann. Mit Kategorien für Raids, Dungeons, HC Dungeons, Markenzeugs etc. Kein bock auch noch ewigkeiten die alten Sets zu farmen... -.-


----------



## benbaehm (19. August 2011)

Valiel schrieb:


> Ich finds scheiße das man den Gegenstand haben muss um seinen aktuellen zu verändern. Ich fände eine ingame Datenbank mit allen Items besser, aus denen man dann auswählen kann. Mit Kategorien für Raids, Dungeons, HC Dungeons, Markenzeugs etc. Kein bock auch noch ewigkeiten die alten Sets zu farmen... -.-



war so klar, dass es den leuten wieder nicht einfach genug sein kann! -.- such dir 4 freunde, mach die entsprechende ini/den entsprechenden raid in ca. 20min und gut is!


----------



## Youmaycry (19. August 2011)

echt mal. das is ja wohl n klacks. n bissl was sollte man dafür schon tun müssen undd wenns nur kurz farmen ist.ich bin begeistert von dem feature und bin allerdings auch heilfroh darüber, dass es nicht für die legendaries zählt, obwohl ich selber keines besitze.epics kriegste nacgeschmissen, legendaries nicht. die sind wirklich einzigartig und wie dämlich wäre es dann wenn zB ein frisch 85 er mit grünem schwert rum läuft, welches thunderfury optik hat.das wäre definitiv zuviel des guten. ich finds genau richtig, so wie es jetzt ist bzw werden soll.


----------



## OH_Toni (19. August 2011)

Ob nun graues Gear auch als Vorlage dienen kann?


----------



## Youmaycry (19. August 2011)

nö. grün, blau, lila


----------



## Super PePe (19. August 2011)

wenn man jetzt als undead penner schurker in grünen classic itemsstyle (Bauer/Bergmann/Säufer) zum Raid erscheint hat Stil (leider ist das http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=8177 ein weißes Item).


----------



## OH_Toni (19. August 2011)

Wie Kacke ... WILL HAUSMEISTER STYLE


----------



## Youmaycry (19. August 2011)

es wird sicherlich genug alternativen geben


----------



## Hosenschisser (19. August 2011)

Ich find die idee spitze und warte schon ewig auf sowas. Allerdings ist die momentane Umsetzung für mich sehr suboptimal.


----------



## Derulu (19. August 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich find die idee spitze und warte schon ewig auf sowas. Allerdings ist die momentane Umsetzung für mich sehr suboptimal.



Wieso? Sobald du das alte Teil hast (und es die selbe Rüstungsklasse bzw. KlassenSetist), kannst du den Skin auf dein aktuelles Teil kopieren, diese Funktion hat nichts mit dem Leerenspeicher (den du, wie ich mitbekommen habe, wegen seiner Funktion, die Informations-Daten zusätzlich zur Item-ID zu löschen, ablehnst, aus verständlichen Gründen) zu tun


----------



## Hosenschisser (19. August 2011)

Hmm, ich dachte es muß im Leerenspeicher sein. Wenn das so ist ists perfekt.


----------



## TheGui (19. August 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Da du nicht die Stats des Einen auf das Andere sondern das Aussehen des Anderen auf das Eine kopierst. (Du nimmst in deinem Beispiel nicht die Stats des Schwerts und überträgst sie auf die Axt, sondern du verpasst deinem Schwert nur das Aussehen der Axt, was übrigens auch nur auf die Waffengattung beschränkt bleibt und deshalb gar nicht möglich ist)



danke aber wurde schon auf Seite was weis ich was geklärt...


----------



## Hosenschisser (19. August 2011)

Besitzt hier zufällig jemand den Verderbten Aschenbringer?


----------



## Derulu (20. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> danke aber wurde schon auf Seite was weis ich was geklärt...



Hatte keine Lust den Post nochmal zu editieren oder vorher alles zu lesen um dann zurück zu hüpfen zu den Themen auf die ich antworten wollte


----------



## TheGui (20. August 2011)

*NEWS*

Schade!
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]So weapons that look like fish, for example, probably won't be available as source items for Transmogrification, even if one is technically a dagger and has stats. There are a handful other weapons with "silly" models (such as frying pans, brooms, etc.) that may or may not be allowed -- it's still under discussion.[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Gute Nachricht für DKs![/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]We're looking at possible ways for players to obtain particular items and sets that are no longer available, including the death knight starter set. If we do implement this, it may not be available immediately, but over time as we fine-tune the feature[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Jeah T3 kommt zum vendor?[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]If there are sets which are extremely popular with players and cannot be obtained in the game anymore through any means, we'll consider making them available elsewhere. I believe another Community Manager pointed out that the original vanilla dungeon sets and death knight starter area set are good examples of this.[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Tja[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]We likely won't allow heirlooms to be transmogrified.[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Nope![/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]You will not be able to transmogrify using a legendary item as either the source or the recipient of a change.[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]GMs bitte in ruhe lassen![/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]If you want to obtain the look of gear that you've deleted in the past, then yes, you'll need to farm that old gear back. Opening a petition for that old gear isn't likely to bear fruit unless the item was deleted quite recently (usually within a month or two). Please don't submit a petition as a shot in the dark, since that just bogs down the system for everyone.[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Achja[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
Void Storage vaults will be per character, not per account. We're still very interested in providing a way for players to share BoA items cross-realm, but there are a number of technological milestones we need to reach before we can make that kind of service available.
The prices for unlocking a Void Storage vault, depositing items, and withdrawing items are still under discussion. The values shown in the blog screenshots should not be considered final.
You don't need to place an item in Void Storage in order to use it for Transmogrification. The systems are completely separate. They're designed to complement one another, but not require each other.
Most tabards will be eligible for Void Storage (excluding a few which cannot become soulbound to a character).
[/font]


----------



## Cassiopheia (20. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]If there are sets which are extremely popular with players and cannot be obtained in the game anymore through any means, we'll consider making them available elsewhere. I believe another Community Manager pointed out that the original vanilla dungeon sets and death knight starter area set are good examples of this.[/font]



Diese Idee find ich grausam. Wer sich vorher die betroffenden Sets (T3, T0, T0,5) erfarmt hat, sollte diese "exklusiv" tragen können. Und nicht jeder sollte es bei nem Händler einfach kaufen können.. Beim DK Startset find ichs ok (für DKs), weil jeder DK es sowieso mal hatte. Grad T3 war ja damals schon was besonderes, weil nicht viele Leute Naxx zu Classic gesehn haben. Aber auch T0,5 war ja ne endlose Questreihe.


----------



## TheGui (20. August 2011)

vieleicht wird T3 ja als Drop in den übrig gebliebenen 60er raids verteilt, somit müsste man es sich immerhin noch erfarmen

aber das denke ich weniger

Oh ich habs... man kann Nax auf "vanila" stellen!


----------



## Don_Mokwai (20. August 2011)

das spiel heisst doch wow oder nicht, nun machen die dararus lego ?


----------



## TheGui (20. August 2011)

Don_Mokwai schrieb:


> das spiel heisst doch wow oder nicht, nun machen die dararus lego ?




wenn man keine Ahnung hat... einfach mal, na du weist schon!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Troete123 (20. August 2011)

Finds einfach genial ! Habe ich mir schon immer gewünscht! Jetzt fehlt nur noch Housing , WoW ist im mom eh das geilste Spiel das es gibt ;-)


----------



## Herz des Phönix (20. August 2011)

Runic Leather "set" mit nem lvl 8 Stab. 
Kann jeder Lederer herstellen und der Stab ist eh kein Problem.
Nicht speziell? Na und?
Mir gefällts ^.^ 
[attachment=12124:x.png]
Vielleicht switch ich auf das ICC25er "Schurken" Leder-zeug. Also die Boss drops, nicht das echte Set  

Ach, und zum eigentlichen Thema.
Ich finde es gut, nur denkt jetzt jeder
"oh toll ich muss mir altes T-Set farmen!!!"
Und plötzlich rennen alle wieder mit dem selben Zeug rum. ^^


----------



## Nexus.X (20. August 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Diese Idee find ich grausam. Wer sich vorher die betroffenden Sets (T3, T0, T0,5) erfarmt hat, sollte diese "exklusiv" tragen können. Und nicht jeder sollte es bei nem Händler einfach kaufen können.. Beim DK Startset find ichs ok (für DKs), weil jeder DK es sowieso mal hatte. Grad T3 war ja damals schon was besonderes, weil nicht viele Leute Naxx zu Classic gesehn haben. Aber auch T0,5 war ja ne endlose Questreihe.


Also mich persönlich freuts, auch wenn ich oben Genanntes bereits mit einigen besitze ... mitunter weil Magier T0,5 und Schurken T3 einfach top aussehen und ich diese Chars leider nicht auch noch equipen konnte.
Für Individualität sollte Einfallsreichtum und Fantasie sorgen, nicht irgendeine aufgesetzt Sperre.



Herz schrieb:


> Runic Leather "set" mit nem lvl 8 Stab.
> Kann jeder Lederer herstellen und der Stab ist eh kein Problem.
> Nicht speziell? Na und?
> Mir gefällts ^.^


Sturmschleierset bevorzuge ich wahrscheinlich, sieht bisschen passender aus als Schurke, Design war aber glaube gleich.   http://images.wikia....mshroud-Set.jpg


----------



## LeWhopper (22. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Gute Nachricht für DKs![/font]
> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]We're looking at possible ways for players to obtain particular items and sets that are no longer available, including the death knight starter set. If we do implement this, it may not be available immediately, but over time as we fine-tune the feature[/font]
> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]



Ich dachte schon so 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathloc (22. August 2011)

Ich warte schon ewig auf dieses Feature. Freue mich sehr, dass Blizzard so ein Tool endlich in WoW integrieren wird. Ich bin auch davon überzeugt, dass ein Großteil der Spieler diese Funktion sehr intensiv und mit großer Freude werden. Bin sehr gespannt, auf was für Outfits man sich freuen darf.


----------



## jase03 (22. August 2011)

hat man dann auch die effekte davon?

t6 schultern vom hexer hatte man ja manchmal flügel bekommen


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. August 2011)

jase03 schrieb:


> hat man dann auch die effekte davon?
> 
> t6 schultern vom hexer hatte man ja manchmal flügel bekommen



Davon sollte ja auszugehen sein. Btw. war das der Helm, nicht die Schultern


----------



## Zwizazadera (23. August 2011)

Theopa schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob es auch nur einen einzigen Pala gibt der sich T5-Style holt.
> 
> -----> Gogo Power Rangers!




Das T5 fürn Pala hat Style und wird genommen PowerRanger 4 ever


----------



## Nexus.X (23. August 2011)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Das T5 fürn Pala hat Style und wird genommen PowerRanger 4 ever


Als weiblicher Pala T5 und als männlicher T1.


----------



## madmurdock (24. August 2011)

Schade, dass ich nicht mit dem TF Model tanken darf, für meinen Hunter ist es aber super, dass ich nun auch auf Schusswaffen und Armbrüste würfeln kann um sie anzuziehen, ohne dass ich die dämliche "Breitbein" Pose - Animation ertragen muss. Wird denke ich zu 4.3 wieder mehr alte Raids geben, wo sich Leute das alte T2 bis 8 farmen werden


----------



## bkeleanor (24. August 2011)

Pala T2,5 war das ultimative power ranger set (rächer hiess das glaub ich).


----------



## macro (24. August 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Diese Idee find ich grausam. Wer sich vorher die betroffenden Sets (T3, T0, T0,5) erfarmt hat, sollte diese "exklusiv" tragen können. Und nicht jeder sollte es bei nem Händler einfach kaufen können.. Beim DK Startset find ichs ok (für DKs), weil jeder DK es sowieso mal hatte. Grad T3 war ja damals schon was besonderes, weil nicht viele Leute Naxx zu Classic gesehn haben. Aber auch T0,5 war ja ne endlose Questreihe.



Wüsste nicht was daran so grausam ist. Bei nem Händler kaufen fänd ich jetzt auch nicht gut, aber als Drop farmbar machen fänd ich absolut legitim. Ansonsten müsst man gleich alle T-Sets fürs moggen sperren, was meinst du wieviele im T5 oder T6 rumrennen werden obwohl sie Illidan oder Kaelthas zu BC nichtmal zu Gesicht bekommen haben?^^
Wenn Naxx zu Wrath nicht neu gemacht worden wäre könnte sich heute auch jeder das T3 Solo zusammenfarmen, also wo ist der Unterschied zu allen anderen T-Sets?


----------



## bkeleanor (24. August 2011)

Keines der T-Sets lässt sich solo erfarmen.
Du muss mindestens jemanden in der Gruppe haben um einen Schlachtzug zu öffnen *Klugscheiss* :-)


----------



## Cassiopheia (24. August 2011)

macro schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht was daran so grausam ist. Bei nem Händler kaufen fänd ich jetzt auch nicht gut, aber als Drop farmbar machen fänd ich absolut legitim.



Ich habe ja auch nur gesagt, dass wenns nen Vendor wird scheiße find.. Farmen und zum nächst besten Händler rennen sind riesen Unterschiede.. auch wenns Low Level Content ist. Einzig beim Dk Startset wäre mir nen Vendor auch egal (sofern für DKs only^^).. weil das ja eh jeder DK erquesten muss bzw damals erquestet hatte.. (und es keine Chance gibt dieses wiederzubekommen wenn man es damals zerstört / verkauft hatte).


----------



## Rygel (24. August 2011)

das feature als solches finde ich ganz nett auch wenn es mit seeeehr vielen regeln behaftet ist. ob ich es selbst nutzen werde hängt von den damit verbundenen kosten ab. haken: hier wird mit recht wenig aufwand versucht die spieler durch die alten inhalte zu jagen *schnarch*


----------



## Technocrat (24. August 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Diese Idee find ich grausam. Wer sich vorher die betroffenden Sets (T3, T0, T0,5) erfarmt hat, sollte diese "exklusiv" tragen können. Und nicht jeder sollte es bei nem Händler einfach kaufen können.


Lol, glaubst Du echt Du bist was Besonderes, weil Du Dir in einem Computerspiel etwas erspielt hast? Wenn ja, mußt Du dringend wieder mit der realen Welt Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## Cassiopheia (24. August 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Lol, glaubst Du echt Du bist was Besonderes, weil Du Dir in einem Computerspiel etwas erspielt hast? Wenn ja, mußt Du dringend wieder mit der realen Welt Kontakt aufnehmen.



Ich besitze diese Sets nicht einmal  Aber ich find es blöd, für die die sie haben^^(T3 nie besessen und Classic Naxx auch nur mal zu 70er Zeiten in nem Retro Raid gesehn, T0,5 weggeworfen weil ich das Hexerset potthässlich fand^^)


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. August 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss man das alte Set doch noch im Inventar haben, um das Aussehen neuer Gegenstände auf das Niveau der Alten zu bringen. Oder habe ich mich da getäuscht.

Das T3-Set kann man ja nun nicht mehr erfarmen, wer es hat, hat Glück. Ich glaube auch, einige der T0 und T0,5-Gegenstände gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Youmaycry (24. August 2011)

ganz genauso ist es, allerdings hat man ja jetzt schon angekündigt, dass es zum teil wieder möglich werden soll, sich sets die es momentan nicht mehr gibt, zu erspielen.wie auch immer. ich gehe ma stumpf von tapferkeitspkt oder so aus


----------



## madmurdock (24. August 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch nur gesagt, dass wenns nen Vendor wird scheiße find.. Farmen und zum nächst besten Händler rennen sind riesen Unterschiede.. auch wenns Low Level Content ist. Einzig beim Dk Startset wäre mir nen Vendor auch egal (sofern für DKs only^^).. weil das ja eh jeder DK erquesten muss bzw damals erquestet hatte.. (und es keine Chance gibt dieses wiederzubekommen wenn man es damals zerstört / verkauft hatte).



Naja, ich hab zB nie die T 0.5 Reihe absolvieren können, da Brust oder Hose nie gedroppt ist. Klar hätte ich das mit 80 (Einführung der Achievementpunkte) noch erfarmen können (was ich sogar bis Argentum exalted gemacht habe), aber irgendwann vergeht einem dann doch die Lust. tja, hier patcht Blizz dann lieber komplett alles raus anstatt staendig Konflikte und Stress mit Phasing bzw neugestalteten Questzonen/NPCs zu haben. Sammler gibt es leider zu wenige, so dass hierfuer Arbeit investiert wird.

Ich hätte hier naemlich gerne noch mit 1 2 Chars nachgequestet/gefarmt.


----------



## Merikur (25. August 2011)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie sie das machen wollen, dass Gegenstände die es nicht mehr zu bekommen gibt, wieder eingefügt werden. Meine Idee wäre ja über Archäologie, das wäre meiner Meinung nach am sinnvollsten.


----------



## Blackout1091 (25. August 2011)

Merikur schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie sie das machen wollen, dass Gegenstände die es nicht mehr zu bekommen gibt, wieder eingefügt werden. Meine Idee wäre ja über Archäologie, das wäre meiner Meinung nach am sinnvollsten.



Jo gar nicht mal so ne schlechte idee


----------



## Cassiopheia (25. August 2011)

Merikur schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie sie das machen wollen, dass Gegenstände die es nicht mehr zu bekommen gibt, wieder eingefügt werden. Meine Idee wäre ja über Archäologie, das wäre meiner Meinung nach am sinnvollsten.



The Darkmoon Faire isn’t what it used to be and it isn’t where it used to be. [...] We have adorable companion pets includin’ a fez-wearing monkey [...] and even replicas of long-lost suits of armor that we’re offering for your Transmogrification needs.
Quelle: MMO-Champion


----------



## Derulu (25. August 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> The Darkmoon Faire isn't what it used to be and it isn't where it used to be. [...] We have adorable companion pets includin' a fez-wearing monkey [...] and even replicas of long-lost suits of armor that we're offering for your Transmogrification needs.
> Quelle: MMO-Champion



Danke, brauch ich das nicht mehr zu zitieren^^...meine Frage...warum hat das Portal des neuen Dunkelmondjahrmarkts eigentlich C'thuns Auge als "Logo"?(BTW: New Darkmooon Faire sounds awsome^^)


----------



## Cassiopheia (25. August 2011)

Das Auge hatte der Jahrmarkt schon immer (kannst ja im Kalendar auch sehn). Warum weiß ich allerdings nicht^^


----------



## Derulu (25. August 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Das Auge hatte der Jahrmarkt schon immer (kannst ja im Kalendar auch sehn). Warum weiß ich allerdings nicht^^



Wo du recht hast


----------



## Cantharion (25. August 2011)

Merikur schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie sie das machen wollen, dass Gegenstände die es nicht mehr zu bekommen gibt, wieder eingefügt werden. Meine Idee wäre ja über Archäologie, das wäre meiner Meinung nach am sinnvollsten.



Wenn man sie durch etwas spaßiges bekommt, ist es noch besser.


----------



## Vranthor (26. August 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich seh meinen Jäger im T2
> meinen Pala im Grossmarshall set.
> *meinen Schami im ehemaligen Priester T5
> den mage im priester t3*



Du kannst nur deine eigene Ruestungsklasse anziehen, d.h Schami > Kette. | Priester > Stoff usw


----------



## Derulu (26. August 2011)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Du kannst nur deine eigene Ruestungsklasse anziehen, d.h Schami > Kette. | Priester > Stoff usw



Und weiters:

Schami T-Set>nur Schami
Priester T-Set>nur Priester


----------



## Huntedsoul (26. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Mein Hexerlein wird matt schwarz angezogen, bekommt ne Kapuze UND Ahunes Frostsichel.
> 
> Im PvP werde ich dann /yell FASS MICH NICHT AN! brüllen oder "der sensenmann, der sensenmann, der hat ne coole sense an (fideralala)" singen.




Dann Sach mal bescheid ! ^^ Das will ich sehn XD


----------



## TheGui (26. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Mein Hexerlein wird matt schwarz angezogen, bekommt ne Kapuze UND Ahunes Frostsichel.
> 
> Im PvP werde ich dann /yell FASS MICH NICHT AN! brüllen oder "der sensenmann, der sensenmann, der hat ne coole sense an (fideralala)" singen.



ich dachte PvP kann nur mit ungemogten sachen betreten werden


----------



## Derulu (26. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich dachte PvP kann nur mit ungemogten sachen betreten werden



Nöööö...Zitat (Sinngemäß): "Nach reiflicher Überlegung denken wir die eingefleischten PvP Spieler haben inzwischen so viel Erfahrung, dass sie alleine am Mana und den Lebenspunkten erkennen können, welches Set das Gegenüber trägt"


----------



## Astherian (26. August 2011)

also find ich jetzt nich, dass das logo wie das auge von c'thun aussieht, c'thuns auge hat auch nicht diese orangenen und roten farbtöne, wüsste auch sonst nich was c'thun mit dem jahrmarkt zu tun hat 

hier bei dem link müsste irgendwo auch das auge zu sehen sein

http://www.wowwiki.com/C%27Thun


----------



## macro (27. August 2011)

Merikur schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie sie das machen wollen, dass Gegenstände die es nicht mehr zu bekommen gibt, wieder eingefügt werden. Meine Idee wäre ja über Archäologie, das wäre meiner Meinung nach am sinnvollsten.



Die Idee ist nicht verkehrt, aber wie lange soll das dauern? Ich mein schon als Stoffie wo du eine Hose nichtmal berücksichtigen müsstest, brauchst du immer noch Kopf, Brust, Hände, Gürtel und Stiefel um das Set visuell zusammen zu bekommen... 5 Teile mit Archäologie zusammen zu sammeln kann ganz schön lange dauern... vor allem wenn man alle anderen Setteile anderer Klassen auch noch dazwischen hätte


----------



## Derulu (27. August 2011)

macro schrieb:


> Die Idee ist nicht verkehrt, aber wie lange soll das dauern? Ich mein schon als Stoffie wo du eine Hose nichtmal berücksichtigen müsstest, brauchst du immer noch Kopf, Brust, Hände, Gürtel und Stiefel um das Set visuell zusammen zu bekommen... 5 Teile mit Archäologie zusammen zu sammeln kann ganz schön lange dauern... vor allem wenn man alle anderen Setteile anderer Klassen auch noch dazwischen hätte



Ist doch sowieso vom Tisch, weil



Cassiopheia schrieb:


> The Darkmoon Faire isn't what it used to be and it isn't where it used to be. [...] We have adorable companion pets includin' a fez-wearing monkey [...] and even replicas of long-lost suits of armor that we're offering for your Transmogrification needs.
> Quelle: MMO-Champion


----------



## Drakencurse (27. August 2011)

Hallo !

Also kann man das mit den waffen auch machen ?
Dachte das geht nur mit dem equip.

Zumindest wurde es gesagt.


----------



## Cassiopheia (27. August 2011)

Es geht auch auf Waffen. Sonst hätte es nicht so differnzierte Statements zu den Waffen gegeben (a la MH nur zu MH, Schwert nur zu Schwert etc)


----------



## Demonea (27. August 2011)

Ich find moggen eine der besten Neuerungen seit langem.
Endlich Individualismus statt "eat or die"
Als ich das Hexer T11 gesehen habe, war ich heilfroh, nach dem Lichking aufgehört zu haben.

Und obwohl ich nichtmehr spiele macht es dennoch Spass sich Sets zusammenzubasteln, die gut aussehen.

Nicht drüber klagen, ob man nicht statt dessen ernsthaften Inhalt bringen sollte oder sowas, einfach mal drauf freuen und Spass damit haben.
Das ist doch viel angenehmer 

PS:
Die Tier Sets sollte man schon selber farmen müssen, einkaufen macht das ganze wieder etwas langweilig, auch wenn es natürlich schwierig werden kann zB T8 zu farmen, wenn man keine Gruppe dafür findet.

Die einzige Befürchtugn die ich habe ist, dass Leute ernsthaft anfangen anderen Spielern Equipp wegzuwürfeln, nur weil sie's für Styleequip haben wollen.


----------



## TheGui (27. August 2011)

Demonea schrieb:


> Ich find moggen eine der besten Neuerungen seit langem.


Ich kann die Augen nicht von deinem Avatar lassen... Ehm was wollte ich gleich nochmal schreiben?


----------



## Annovella (27. August 2011)

Skydeath@Safiya schrieb:


> Finds auch hammer geil muss ich sagen, wie ich seit anfang Cata geträumt habe wieder mit Schattengram durch die Raids zu laufen und endlich wieder top aussehen zu dürfen mit meiner wunderschönen T10 Rüstung



Legendäre Waffen sind nicht moggbar. Btw. Schattengram ist scheiße, ich hab mehr Spieler mit Schattengram gesehen als es 80er gab, jetzt macht euch mal n Kopf :O


----------



## Obsurd (27. August 2011)

schade kann man mit der s4 nichtmehr rumlaufen best style ever


----------



## Lexren (27. August 2011)

Naja ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll, natuerlich ist es schick alte sets wieder zu sehen und individuell auszusehen. Nur leider kommt es zu spaet. Ein neuer Client haette dem Spiel,besser getan.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kersyl (27. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amani Set aus Shattrath + Malganis' nonhero in HDZ4 schwert. Ich wollte das Ding schon immer für irgendwas nutzen. Tadaaa ~

Für Tank post ich später noch da überleg ich noch, aber auf jeden fall T2 + ein Klingenschild aus WotLK


----------



## White_Sky (27. August 2011)

Ich habe gerade eine Seite gefunden, mit vielen stylischen NICHT T-Rüstungssets.

http://roleplaygear....ish-cloth-sets/


----------



## Kuya (28. August 2011)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu der Transmogrifikation!

Ich habe mal wieder die ungute Befürchtung, dass wieder was Implementiert wird, worüber sich 99% der Community (zurecht) freuen dürfte, aber was ausgerechnet "mir" mal wieder meinen sehnlichsten Wunsch in diesem Zusammenhang verweigern dürfte. 

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich zuerst das "Alte Originalset" auftreiben muss, um es zu Transmogrifieren,
(und es hoffentlich dabei nicht verbraucht wird), auf der einen Seite, und dann mein eigentliches Problem wenn das so zutrifft... 


Woher treibe ich jetzt das Alte: *"Warlock TBC Arena Reward Season 3, Vengeful Gladiator's Dreadgear"* auf? 

Ich hab so das ungute Gefühl das genau das Set was ich will, nicht aufzutreiben ist, weil es sich um Level 70 PvP Zeug handelt, und dann bringt mir die Transmogrifikation ja eigentlich auch nichts, da ich es nach all den Jahren noch immer bedauere das ich das Set nicht mehr tragen kann, und es schon vor ...ewigen ...ewigen Zeiten gelöscht habe. ;(

(Falls Jemand einen Tipp für mich hat, woher ich das doch noch bekäme um Transmogrfikation auch gebrauchen zu können, - ich meine folgendes Set,):

Ach und Bitte.. ich will die Lila PvP Version, nicht die Rote PvE Version.
Denn das Set war für mich der inbegriff meines Hexerdaseins in Sachen Outfit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cassiopheia (28. August 2011)

Ich meine dass Season 1-3 nicht mehr ingame erhältlich ist.


----------

